# Dell recalls 4.1 million laptop batteries



## Torin_Darkflight (Aug 15, 2006)

Due to a high risk of overheating, fire and explosion, Dell is recalling 4.1 million laptop batteries currently being used in over 30 different models of laptops. This is the largest such recall ever made in the history of consumer electronics.

More info here: https://www.dellbatteryprogram.com/Default.aspx


----------



## yak (Aug 15, 2006)

woah 0_o that's going to hurt Dell's budget...


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 15, 2006)

dell stinks anyway. now hp thas another matter. oh and i laugh at dells plight with all my might.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 15, 2006)

Haha. Dell's suck. Our school changed to Ipex quite a while ago cause they were having too many problems with them. We got rid of the last few Dell's (one's regiestered to the school at least) last week.


----------



## Aikon (Aug 15, 2006)

I had a Dell once, back in 2000.  While I prefer building my own PC I liked it.  Except the preloaded crap, bleah.


----------



## TORA (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw pictures on the web of the whole laptop on fire. That is cool. XD


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL DELL!

Can't say I've had any good experiences with them, just bad ones.


Why is that light blinking...?

OMG CRASH!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't like Dell either... (Checks to make sure our lappy battery is ok.)

I built my own rig and it's only custom stuff form then on.

Though Apple had a few explodey batteries to in their powerbooks.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 17, 2006)

The problem is that computers are being built too cheaply, and too much power is demanded from such diminutive sources. And it may not be just Dell, it could very well be that Gateway, HP, and Apple all need to look into their PCs as well. Such intensive demands on tiny batteries could lead to other hardware complications.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2006)

the apple and dell recall were the same thing, they baught the batterys from sony, its sony's mess really, not thiers - but yhea dell is teh suz XD


----------



## SlyFox (Aug 31, 2006)

Dell laptops in my opinion blow but there desktops are not bad when you actualy go through and build them your selves. Getting there pre maid crap is worthless, In my opinion Alienware is the worst company they charge about an extra 600 i believe just for the fucking looks on the comp.


----------

